# How do I fix this?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm getting an error message when I attempt to log into my Outlook Express e-mail account. It says the server POP3 could not be found and that I needed to verify it was placed correctly; however, it does not tell me where to go to see if this is done and fix it if it isn't. 

Can anyone help me understand this and fix it?


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

You can try MS help or this site-> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes and Outlook Express is falling behind the times and has not been upgraded for several years now, as Windows Switched over to Windows Live Mail some 6 years ago, so they are no longer doing anything with Outlook Express anymore.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My computer is a Windows XP. It is at least 8 yrs old and I don't plan on getting a new one. I understand that "Windows Live Mail" may work with my PC. I'll google and see if I can get it. Thanks


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

In an effort to simplify my life and remove stress, I use as few microsoft products as possible. There are any number of free and better email providers. I use gmail, in spite of it being a Google product, and insecure. I do use 'Duck Duck Go' for searches as they don't keep a record of your searches.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I finally broke down and consulted with Microsoft Technicians. The Outlook Express could not be uninstalled; however, it is not the "default" email program; so maybe all will be ok.


----------

